# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Software Fatturazione elettronica

## Praticante

Qualcuno sa darmi riferimenti piu' puntuali, e cioe' dove posso reperire degli appunti di ordine pretico e soprattutto da quando decorre l'obbligo di emettere fattura elettronica per i servizi resi agli enti pubblici.

----------


## vincenzo0

ancora é tutto fermo. è auspicabile che il nuovo governo possa eliminarla del tutto (magari facendola diventare facoltativa, magari con credito di imposta per chi trasmettere in via elettronica le fatture, ecc.).

----------


## nicoroma

salve,
qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se è entrato in vigore l'obbligo della fatturazione elettronica nei confronti dell P.A.?
Mi sa che il decreto attuativo con la data a decorrere dalla quale si prevede l'obbligo non sia stato ancora emenato, vero?

----------


## Contabile

E' stato tutto rinviato. Per il momento un problemino tecnico in meno.

----------


## Niccolò

Qualcuno ha esperienze sulla fatturazione elettronica per conto terzi?

----------


## iam

> Qualcuno ha esperienze sulla fatturazione elettronica per conto terzi?

  no, ma ci "industriamo" lo stesso.... :Big Grin:  
che ti serve Dottò?! 
fazzolettini, orsi di peluches, accendini ricaricabili, fatturazione elettronica....
qua ci si arrangia con tutto quello che è possibile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> no, ma ci "industriamo" lo stesso.... 
> che ti serve Dottò?! 
> fazzolettini, orsi di peluches, accendini ricaricabili, fatturazione elettronica....
> qua ci si arrangia con tutto quello che è possibile

  Bella la disponibilità che c'è qui  
Diciamo che sono talmente ricco che non posso più gestire le mie fatture ed ho pensato di delegare un consulente informatico a gestirle per mio conto. Quali conseguenze fiscali ricadranno su di lui?

----------


## iam

> Bella la disponibilità che c'è qui  
> Diciamo che sono talmente ricco che non posso più gestire le mie fatture ed ho pensato di delegare un consulente informatico a gestirle per mio conto. Quali conseguenze fiscali ricadranno su di lui?

  Di quali conseguenze parli...
questo consulente informatico ti offre un servizio a pagamento, tu dovresti fare solo una segnalazione preventiva all'Agenzia delle Entrare del soggetto che hai delegato a questa funzione. 
oppure parliamo di?

----------


## Niccolò

> Di quali conseguenze parli...
> questo consulente informatico ti offre un servizio a pagamento, tu dovresti fare solo una segnalazione preventiva all'Agenzia delle Entrare del soggetto che hai delegato a questa funzione. 
> oppure parliamo di?

  Ok, se mi vuoi più serio.... mi professionalizzo un pò  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Società che opera nella consulenza informatica, gestisce per conto terzi la fatturazione elettronica, ottenendo ovviamente regolare delega da parte del cliente e comunicando il tutto all'AdE.  
I rapporti tra AdE e società di software in cosa consisteranno? Esiste e in che misura una sostituzione del terzo nei rapporti fiscali del cliente?

----------


## iam

> Ok, se mi vuoi più serio.... mi professionalizzo un pò  
> Società che opera nella consulenza informatica, gestisce per conto terzi la fatturazione elettronica, ottenendo ovviamente regolare delega da parte del cliente e comunicando il tutto all'AdE.  
> I rapporti tra AdE e società di software in cosa consisteranno? Esiste e in che misura una sostituzione del terzo nei rapporti fiscali del cliente?

   :Big Grin:  ... tu continui a girarci intorno.... ed io farò lo stesso!!  :Big Grin:  
comunque se ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare, l'art. 21 del T.U. IVA è chiaro, recita "... il soggetto che effettua la cessione del bene  o  la  prestazione del servizio emette fattura ..... *ferma restando la sua responsabilita'*, assicura che la stessa sia emessa dal cessionario o dal committente, ovvero, per suo conto, da un terzo"

----------


## Niccolò

> ... tu continui a girarci intorno.... ed io farò lo stesso!!  
> comunque se ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare, l'art. 21 del T.U. IVA è chiaro, recita "... il soggetto che effettua la cessione del bene  o  la  prestazione del servizio emette fattura ..... *ferma restando la sua responsabilita'*, assicura che la stessa sia emessa dal cessionario o dal committente, ovvero, per suo conto, da un terzo"

  No, non ci giro in torno (e poi, con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, preferisco girare intorno a una ragazza, non a un consulente del lavoro  :Big Grin: ). Il mio dubbio è: il mero compilatore della fattura elettronica, diventa in qualche modo sostituto d'imposta del proprio cliente?

----------


## iam

> diventa in qualche modo sostituto d'imposta del proprio cliente?

   :Confused:  questa non l'ho capita....

----------


## Niccolò

> questa non l'ho capita....

  Neanch'io, è per questo che sono confuso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Mi è stato detto che chi redige fatture elettroniche firmate digitalmente non dal cliente ma dal "redattore", diventata sostituto d'imposta del cliente. All'inizio pensavo si trattasse di e-commerce o di clienti esteri e mi tornava anche una sostituzione d'imposta in tema di iva, ma trattandosi di clienti italiani residenti sul territorio, non capisco cosa si vada a sostituire  :Confused:  
Ho letto le normative ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo, anzi, è sempre ben chiarito che le responsabilità fiscali restano in capo al cliente.... ma visto che mi sembrava troppo razionale, da qui è nato il dubbio  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRAZIA

Per poter inviare le fatture per mail si deve richiedere preventivamente l'autorizzazione ad ogni singolo cliente o non è necessario richiedere nulla .
Quindi in sintesi occorre il consenso esplicito oppure vale anche quello "tacito"?
Grazie e buona giornata!

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Per poter inviare le fatture per mail si deve richiedere preventivamente l'autorizzazione ad ogni singolo cliente o non è necessario richiedere nulla .
> Quindi in sintesi occorre il consenso esplicito oppure vale anche quello "tacito"?
> Grazie e buona giornata!

  ti riferisci alla "fatturazione elettronica" oppure ad una anticipazione di fattura spedita via email alla quale seguirà successivamente quella cartacea?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per poter inviare le fatture per mail si deve richiedere preventivamente l'autorizzazione ad ogni singolo cliente o non è necessario richiedere nulla .
> Quindi in sintesi occorre il consenso esplicito oppure vale anche quello "tacito"?
> Grazie e buona giornata!

  La legge parla di "consegna o spedizione". A mio avviso l'invio per email è più che legittimo, sopratutto se lo fai da un indirizzo pec. 
ciao

----------


## GRAZIA

Grazie,
in questo caso si tratta di fatturazione elettronica alla quale non seguir&#224; quella cartacea.
E' ugualmente possibile?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie,
> in questo caso si tratta di fatturazione elettronica alla quale non seguirà quella cartacea.
> E' ugualmente possibile?
> Grazie

  
Assolutamente sì. 
ciao

----------


## L'italiano

> Assolutamente sì. 
> ciao

  Davvero?
Sono rimasto un po' indietro.
Mi pareva di ricordare che l'autorizzazione alla ricezione in formato elettronico era obbligatoria in quanto per il soggetto che rilasciava tale autorizzazione nascevano obblighi di natura contabile circa l'annotazione e/o conservazione delle fatture elettroniche pervenute.
Ma forse non sono stato attento alla conferenza a cui ho partecipato (il che può ben essere  :Frown:  )
Di fatto un mio fornitore (venditore hardware-software di media grandezza) mi ha mandato una richiesta di autorizzazione a ciò, ed io ho negato il consenso, per i timori da me sopra espressi. 
Sto parlando di documenti "nati" elettronici, non di quelli resi tali in quanto semplicemente scannerizzati.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Davvero?
> Sono rimasto un po' indietro.
> Mi pareva di ricordare che l'autorizzazione alla ricezione in formato elettronico era obbligatoria in quanto per il soggetto che rilasciava tale autorizzazione nascevano obblighi di natura contabile circa l'annotazione e/o conservazione delle fatture elettroniche pervenute.

  Come direbbe qualcuno, "a pratica ruppi a grammatica".  :Big Grin:  
Devi mandare ad un cliente una fattura: la prepari e gliela mandi per email; lui la riceve, la stampa e la registra.
Se è vero - come è sicuro, se tu ricordi così - il discorso dell'autorizzazione a cui fai riferimento, chi potrà mai sostenere che la fattura gliel'hai mandata per email ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## luigino

> Devi mandare ad un cliente una fattura: la prepari e gliela mandi per email; lui la riceve, la stampa e la registra.

  Sottoscrivo...
Secondo me, il problema dell'invio di fatture per email non sussiste 
Già di noie burocratiche ne abbiamo molte, perché dobbiamo autocrearcene di nuove?  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Davvero?
> Sono rimasto un po' indietro.
> Mi pareva di ricordare che l'autorizzazione alla ricezione in formato elettronico era obbligatoria in quanto per il soggetto che rilasciava tale autorizzazione nascevano obblighi di natura contabile circa l'annotazione e/o conservazione delle fatture elettroniche pervenute....

  Questo dovrebbe essere relativo alla fatturazione elettronica, non alla ricezione di una fattura via mail.

----------


## L'italiano

> Questo dovrebbe essere relativo alla fatturazione elettronica, non alla ricezione di una fattura via mail.

  S&#236;, confermo, &#232; a questo che mi riferivo io, e mi sembra anche Grazia:   

> Grazie,
> in questo caso si tratta di fatturazione elettronica alla quale non seguir&#224; quella cartacea.
> E' ugualmente possibile?
> Grazie

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Grazie,
> in questo caso si tratta di fatturazione elettronica alla quale non seguirà quella cartacea.
> E' ugualmente possibile?
> Grazie

  si a tuo rischio e pericolo.. 
poi se non ti pagano ......

----------


## Niccolò

> .... 
> poi se non ti pagano ......

  Prendi un avvocato e gli fai causa. Semplice  :Wink:

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Prendi un avvocato e gli fai causa. *Semplice*

  eheheheh.... semplice dici?  
beata giovinezza.....

----------


## Niccolò

> eheheheh.... semplice dici?  
> beata giovinezza.....

  Perchè, se uno non ti paga come la vuoi risolvere, con uno scontro pistole in pugno davanti al saloon? 
beato far west.....

----------


## iam

> Ieri ero un'insegnante di diritto che prendeva 1500 euro al mese per 18 ore settimanali.
> Ora, in studio, 1500 euro li prendo in un anno e quelle 18 ore rischio di farle in due giorni.. 
> C'est la vie....

  ... ecco cos'ha combinato la Gelmini con la sua riforma..... 
ora abbiamo un collega in più con il quale dobbiamo dividere il pane....
...e soprattutto i ns. studenti hanno perso l'opportunità di imparare per bene il Diritto.
Accidenti!  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## michele84

Buongiorno a tutti,
opero principalmente in regime di esenzione da IVA e vorrei ricorrere alla fatturazione elettronica.
Qualcuno sa darmi qualche chiarimento sull'iter che devo seguire?
Ho letto che devo essere autorizzato dall'agenzia delle entrate e che devo preliminarmente avvertire i clienti. Qualcuno sa indicarmi anche dove posso trovare il modulo da inviare all'AE?
Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione 
Michele

----------


## maxvale

Buona sera a tutti,
negli ultimi tempi si sente spesso parlare di fatturazione elettronica, c'è qualcuno sul forum che sa spiegarmi in maniera dettagliata il suo funzionamento?
Ricorrendo al suo uso, ci sarà ancora l'obbligo di tenuta dei vari registri e per il bollo, come bisogna comportarsi?
Grazie.

----------


## maxvale

> Buona sera a tutti,
> negli ultimi tempi si sente spesso parlare di fatturazione elettronica, c'è qualcuno sul forum che sa spiegarmi in maniera dettagliata il suo funzionamento?
> Ricorrendo al suo uso, ci sarà ancora l'obbligo di tenuta dei vari registri e per il bollo, come bisogna comportarsi?
> Grazie.

  Potete darmi qualche dritta?

----------


## claudio.caprara

La fatturazione elettronica si può configurare di due tipi:
a - formazione e spedizione di documenti elettronici convenzionali (tipicamente pdf + firma digitale)
b - formazione e spedizione di documenti elettronici in formato aperto (tipicamente file xml + xsd + eventuali altre informazioni) 
Cominciamo dai primi, sono normali pdf accompagnati da firma digitale. Il ricevente non ha alcuna necessità di stamparli e può conservarli as is (cosi come sono) 
Le registrazioni contabili non cambiano rispetto al ricevimento di una fattura cartacea, unica eccezione non è necessario applicare il protocollo sul documento, si archivia elettronicamente assegnando un progressivo e si registra con lo stesso progressivo (necessario un sezionale per distinguere fatture elettroniche da quelle cartacee). 
Per quelle di tipo B il discorso è un pò più articolato, di fatto un utente con programmi "normali" non riesce a vedere la fattura elettronica di tipo b. Ci sono difatti diversi standard accompagnati da appositi visualizzatori .  QUesto tipo di fattura diversamente da quelle tradizionali, si presta a "registrazione automatica" fermo restando la disponibilità di un gestionale che supporti il formato ricevuto. Anche per queste è previsto che sia accompagnata da firma digitale e che si provveda alla conservazione digitale. Questa ultima affermazione però potrebbe essere modificata dal recepimento della direttiva cee 2010/45
Di formati per le fatture elettroniche ce sono diversi, uno è quello proposto dal ministero dell'economia che riguarderà le fatture indirizzate verso la pubblica amministraizone, poi c'è un progetto open document, infine c'è la proposta delle banche (CBI) a questi vanno aggiunti diversi formati che vengono utilizzati nell'EDI .
Un cenno all'Edi , electronic Data Interchange. Si tratta di comunicazioni di documenti (anche fatture) tra aziende in formati decisi tra le parti. 
Nell'edi non viaggiano documenti ma semplici record (come in gran parte delle trasmissioni Entratel) conoscendo il formato del record si riesce ad interpretare il dato. In questo caso è ammessa la conservazione dei record as is (cosi come sono) ma si tratta di meccanismi che funzionano solo dopo accordi specifici. 
EVOLUZIONE
Il Ministero Economia e Finanze ha aperto il cosiddetto Forum della Fatturazione elettronica  a cui partecipa anche il vostro Consiglio Nazionale.  Dipartimento delle Finanze - Forum sulla fatturazione elettronica
Per ora , nessuna novità

----------


## claudio.caprara

Per il bollo si provvede al pagamento con f23 al pari di quello dei giornali elettronici.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Se fosse semplice governare e dirigere un paese potrebbero farlo tutti, ma non lo è, tuttavia proprio perchè non è semplice occorrerebbe che si sviluppassero due processi paralleli . Da un lato chi è preposto al governo dovrebbe attivare tutti i sistemi possibili per raccogliere dai cittadini le istanze che questi ritengono importanti dal loro punto di vista.Dall'altro i cittadini stessi dovrebbero mettere a disposizione di chi governa le idee e i suggerimenti che ritengono importanti , tenendo conto che dall'altra parte tradurre tali istanze in azioni normative e regolamentari non è facile e che bisogna comunque tener presente l'interesse di tutti e non la visione di pochi.Come cittadini noi vogliamo fare la nostra parte e lanciamo una iniziativa che, ci auguriamo, troverà l'adesione di molti colleghi, clienti e collaboratori e soprattuto la partecipazione delle associazioni.  *Ci sono (secondo noi) alcune norme che ostacolano la diffusione delle tecnologie digitali di conservazione e scambio dei documenti*. 
Le abbiamo identificate, analizzate, ipotizzato dei cambiamenti e abbiamo riepilogato il tutto in un documento a cui ognuno di voi può contribuire o semplicemente condividere. 
Non abbiamo voluto agire in quanto azienda ma abbiamo lasciato aperto il documento alla partecipazione di tutti. Fino al 15 settembre raccoglieremo i suggerimenti che ci arriveranno, per poi chiudere il progetto e tirare le conclusioni.  *Accedere al documento in lettura*Clicca qui per aprire la versione PDF del documento sviluppato ad oggi (30082012)  *Accedere al documento in modifica o per inserire commenti* Segui questo link (è richiesto un account google) puoi apportare modifiche , lasciare commenti e condividere l'iniziativa. 
Per sottoscrivere il documento definitivo segui le notizie in questo e negli altri forum o blog che aderiscono all'iniziativa e sarai informato sull'andamento dei lavori .

----------


## roby

ottimo Claudio!
Grazie per questa tua iniziativa!
Invito tutti gli amici a partecipare!  :Smile:

----------


## iam

Innanzitutto complimenti per l'iniziativa e soprattutto per averla voluta condividere. 
Tuttavia mi sarà perdonato l'approccio critico sui contenuti per due ragioni essenziali: 
1 - Ritengo personalmente che la fatturazione elettronica sia già "superata" ancorchè mai decollata: Ho già in altre occasioni avuto modo di esporre la mia idea che un flusso telematico (bypassato dal Ministero delle Finanze ovviamente) sarebbe ormai tecnicamente facilmente attuabile, e renderebbe ogni transazione tracciata alla fonte ed altresì  superflua qualsiasi comunicazione/dichiarazione ai fini IVA. 
Per ovvi motivi, per quanto risolutiva, è una proposta ampiamente oscolata. 
2 - Alcune modifiche proposte nel documento porterebbero ad effetti sanzionatori differenti per chi detiene la contabilità IVA in formato analogico rispetto chi sceglie la conservazione digitale. Sarebbe a questo punto eventualmente necessario "mettere mano" preliminarmante al T.U. IVA prima di poter parlare di modifiche sulla conservazione elettronica dei documenti.

----------


## claudio.caprara

I risultati della fatturazione elettronica in Italia non sono brutti, sono penosi. Da alcuni dati che ho pare che siano 2500 i soggetti fiscali che hanno dichiarato archivi digitali di fatture.
Ritengo che gli ostacoli a tale diffusione siano 2.
1 - i tempi in cui devono essere elaborate le fatture elettroniche che sono di 15 giorni.
2 - l'obbligo di trattare come digitali solo i documenti con firma. 
Il punto 2 viene già affrontato con il recepimento della direttiva cee, ma viene creata di fatto una 3a categoria di documenti , quelli digitali  senza firma che si mescoleranno a quelli digitali con firma. I primi però devono avere "percorsi di validazione" diversi dai secondi (per i quali basta la firma. In pratica se metto via un pdf di una fattura di una fornitura e non ha la firma devo allegare i ddt, se ha la firma posso fare a meno) 
La proposta che abbiamo pensato è , se non ha la firma, applichiamo la firma del destinatario e non se ne parla più. 
Ipotesi fattura elettronica per tutti
Anche il recepimento della direttiva cee, prevede che la ricezione di fattura elettronica debba essere accettata dal destinatario . Personalmente lo ritengo giusto. 
L'ipotesi di un servizio centralizzato da usare per tutti è interessante ma nessun paese l'ha adottata, presumo che ci siano delle difficoltà. 
Le altre questioni affrontate sono 
Il pagamento dei bolli (che oggi si fa con f23 e l'invio di lettere cartacee)
La semplificazione della comunicazione relativa agli archivi digitali (vorrebbero metterla nell'unico ma abbiamo dissentito, l'unico si forma in tempi diversi 120 giorni prima e ha già abbastanza problemi di suo). Invece abbiamo proposto di inserire i dati per i bolli nella comunicazione, per elimnare quella che ogig si fa cartacea. 
Altro punto è il2215 bis, che pare non produca effetti per i libri sociali (ancora tutti cartacei) 
e infine l'uso della smart card per il login in tutti i siti pubblici.  
Altre idee sono ben venute.  
Sulla questione T.U. sarebbe utile qualche precisazione, è stata proposta sia la modifica dell'art. 21 del dpr 633 che la modifica del DM 23.01.2004 , perchè viene fuori disparità di trattamento ?

----------


## blue

Buongiorno a tutti,
una domanda, un cliente mi ha chiesto se l'inviando la fattura via mail puo evitare di mandarla anche cartacea, io non sono convinto. 
So che esiste la fattura elettronica con determinati requisiti ma spedire una normale fattura tranite posta elettronica per non mandarla cartacea credo non sia corretto (che poi in molti lo facciano è fuor di dubbio).
Che mi dite ? 
grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Posto che una volta stampata dal computer non vedo come si possa distinguere l'originale dalla copia, visto che non esiste una legge che mi dica che devo riprodurre necessariamente a colori, esiste una risoluzione ministeriale che lo ammette (Ris. Min. Fin. n. 450217 del 30/7/1990)

----------


## blue

> Posto che una volta stampata dal computer non vedo come si possa distinguere l'originale dalla copia, visto che non esiste una legge che mi dica che devo riprodurre necessariamente a colori, esiste una risoluzione ministeriale che lo ammette (Ris. Min. Fin. n. 450217 del 30/7/1990)

  Anche io sarei di quest'idea se non fosse che ho letto questo: 
Oggetto: Decreto legislativo 20 febbraio 2004, n. 52 - attuazione della direttiva 2001/115/CE che semplifica ed armonizza le modalità di fatturazione in materia di IVA. 
....e il dubbio mi rimane..... 
grazie cmq

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Secondo me lei confonde la fatturazione elettronica con la fattura tradizionale trasmessa a mezzo strumenti elettronici e non in una busta postale

----------


## claudio.caprara

Ad oggi le fatture ricevute per email prive di firma digitale sono considerate analogiche e come tali vanno riprodotte su carta, numerate progressivamente e annotate come solito. 
Con il recepimento della direttiva cee 2010/45 questa regola cambia radicalmente. NOn c'è ancora il testo definitivo ma il concetto è: una fattura emessa o ricevuta in modalità elettronica è conservabile in modalità elettronica.
La direttiva però specifica che la garanzia di originalità dovrà essere fornita o da firma digitale dell'emittente o da "processi di controllo" predisposti dal soggetto passivo. 
Ne parleremo approfonditamente nell'incontro  *Contabilità digitale*  previsto per il prossimo 13 dicembre. altri argomenti : fattura elettronica per la p.a. (ormai in dirittura di arrivo) gestione della PEC e Smaterializzazione di incarichi impegni e informative. contabilita-digitale-archiviazione-ottica

----------


## viola.magrini

Io sapevo che per le fatture inviate via email la firma digitale fosse sufficiente... 
Anche perché chi applica la conservazione sostitutiva in fondo archivia un documento digitale, che arrivi via email o tramite scansione è la stessa cosa... o sbaglio?
Anch'io sono interessata all'argomento se non si era capito  :Smile:

----------


## alece81

Buonasera, sono da poco titolare di una Partita IVA per commercio online ed usufruirò del regime dei minimi.
Vi scrivo per avere qualche chiarimento in merito alla fatturazione elettronica: 
1) se intendo assolvere l'imposta di bollo in modo virtuale esiste un modulo da compilare per richiedere l'autorizzazione all'Agenzia delle Entrate ? entro quando bisogna richiedere l'autorizzazione ? 
2) se intendo fare la comunicazione consuntiva (comunicare quindi entro gennaio dell'anno successivo il totale delle fatture con bollo) non ho acconti da versare ? ho comunque scadenze durante l'anno o posso versare tutto in unica soluzione ? 
3) durante l'anno quali sono le scadenze fisse che avrò e le eventuali tasse da pagare ? 
Grazie in anticipo,
Alessia

----------


## ONAGAP

Salve,
dal prossimo 6 giugno 2014 per la maggior parte delle Pp. Aa. è prevista la ricezione della fattura solo in formato elettronico: .xml. 
Volevo chiedere, è obbligatoria o è facoltativa la conservazione sostitutiva per tale tipo di fatture?
Oppure basta stampare il cartaceo della fattura (con apposito software), è conservarlo tradizionalmente? 
Grazie mille.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Tempo fa avrei detto di si senza ombra di dubbio, ora come ora abbiamo una serie di norme che non sono coerenti tra di loro. Basti pensare che secondo il DM 23/01/2004 un documento informatico deve avere la firma digitale, secondo il dpr 633/72  "Per
fattura elettronica si intende la  fattura  che  e'  stata  emessa  e ricevuta in un qualunque formato elettronico." 
Stampare una fattura elettronica non è proprio il massimo della comodità. Qui un esempio del tracciato attuale.  
Gli utenti che utilizzeranno il servizio on line , possono avere le loro fatture conservate dal servizio stesso.  
Quelli che hanno già un sistema di conservazione digitale, non avranno difficoltà ad archiviarle, il formato xml si "codifica" praticamente da solo . rimane la scocciatura di completare il processo di conservazione entro 15 giorni ( a meno che non venga finalmente approvata la modifica al dm 23/01/2004) 
Chi non ha un sistema di conservazione è bene che lo adotti e sfrutti al massimo la possibilità offerta dal dpr 633/72 cioè quella di conservare in formato elettronico anche le semplici fatture pdf ricevute dal fornitore o scaricate dai siti degli stessi.

----------


## salvia52

Qualcuno mi puo' dire se c'e possibilita' di qualche rinvio ?
Anche la fatturazione verso le scuole e' obbligatoria dal 6/6/14.
Grazie
Salvia52

----------


## RagFantozzi

Buonasera, sapete se per caso slitterà l'obbligo del 6 giugno 2014 che prevede l'invio delle fatture in formato elettronico nei confronti della pubblica amministrazione? Da quello che vedo il sistema è molto complesso e dispendioso di tempo, serve accreditamento, software per predisporre fatture in formato xml (a proposito, conoscete software free?non divrebbero essere software complessi), firmare digitalmente ed inviare via mail (credo pec); ma non finisce qui perche poi bisogna monitorare lo stato dell'invio, notifiche ec etc... senza poi contare l'obbligo dell'impronta digitale da inviare all'agenzia entrate se si conserva il tutto in formato digitale su un archivio digitale....posso chiedervi come vi state comportando? Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## device

Mi sembra chiaro che non ci sarà alcun rinvio.

----------


## device

Gentili tutti, 
sapete per caso i *prezzi relativi ai software in oggetto*? 
La mia software house mi ha chiesto circa 600/700 euro all'anno. 
Sinceramente, per il prodotto mi sembra un po' "tantino"  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Richiedi informazioni commerciali sul prodotto Fattura elettronica PA del Commercialista Telematico.

----------


## nadia

Non è prevista nessuna proroga.
Segnalo che il Commercialista telematico organizza un approfondimento in diretta in data 5 giugno.
relatore Dott. Daniele Tumietto...
Una ottima occasione per capire bene tutte le problematiche inerenti...
ecco il link alla presentazione: COME SI FA LA FATTURA ALLA PUBBLICA AMMINISTRAZIONE DAL 6 GIUGNO 2014

----------


## roby

preciso una cosa a cui molti non hanno fatto "mente locale": dal 6/6 obbligo di fattura elettronica a amminsitrazioni statali. Sono tantissimi i casi... non come tre persone mi hanno detto solo "ai ministeri"... no, ci rientrano le fatture alle caserme, (ad esempio il macellaio che fornisce la singola caserma dell'esercito...), vendite alle ASL, l'elettricista che fattura al comando dei carabinieri.... l'obbligo vale anche per le piccolissime aziende... non si deve sottovalutare... 
 la conferenza e' interattiva e permette di interloquire direttamente con il docente, chiarire dubbi, chiedere approfondimenti ecc.... 
il 5 giugno in video conferenza chiariamo bene tutto: video conferenza Fatturazione elettronica verso la pubblica amministrazione si parte dal 6 giugno
partecipa anche tu

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aggiungo anche le fatture fatte ai Tribunali.

----------


## Carlo De Meo

Salve a tutti.
La documentazione sul sito Fatturazione elettronica PA - Home Page a proposito del *nome* del file che contiene una o più fatture elettronche indica che deve essere così predisposto:  *<Codice Paese><Identificativo univoco del Trasmittente> _ <Progressivo univoco del file>* 
Non ho trovato specificato da nessuna parte in base a cosa regolare l'univocità del Progressivo, che deve essere alfanumerico di 5 lettere. 
Se per esempio la mia PIVA è "12345678901" nell'ipotesi di dover inviare 3 documenti a 3 PA diverse potrei avere i seguenti file xml: IT12345678901_00001, IT12345678901_00002, IT12345678901_00003
Il mese successivo avrò invece IT12345678901_00004, IT12345678901_00005, IT12345678901_00006 da spedire ad altre 3 PA committenti completamenti diverse. 
Se però il progressivo è tale per ogni PA committente a cui inviare il file avrò 3 nomi uguali a IT12345678901_00001 che diventa IT12345678901_00002 per i documenti del mese successivo se li invio agli stessi 3 enti del mese prima; una soluzione molto scomoda da gestire  :Frown:

----------


## nadia

Ecco, siamo pronti!
:-)
Pronto il software per la fatturazione elettronica, con invio, conservazione digitale.... Tutto in cloud.... 300 euro +iva per gestire 10 anagrafiche e ogni anagrafica fino a 500 fatture/anno Fatturazione elettronica: clicca qui per approfondimenti sul software

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non ha trovato nulla forse perchè la numerazione univoca va vista con riferimento alla ditta non alla PA cliente. Comunque la prima soluzione mi sembra corretta i termini di univocità ed anche semplice da applicare.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Qui trovi un sunto delle istruzioni, il nome file  va formato con un progressivo UNIVOCO per ogni id fiscale che invia. 
A mio parere c'è una incongruenza tra il campo (presente nel tracciato) e le istruzioni (uno è 10 caratteri l'altro è 5) le faq del sito fatturapa.gov.it non chiariscono bene la questione ma non ho approfondito, ai fini della conservazione la cosa è ininfluente e mi occupo di quello.

----------


## Giusy81

Salve a tutti, ma come vi state organizzando con i clienti per questa grossa novità? riuscite a dare questo servizio? già non riescono a farmi avere la documentazione per le liquidazioni iva ed ora devo seguirli nella fatturazione verso pa che in alcuni casi è quasi giornaliera?  :Mad: in questo caos di scadenza ci mancava anche questa....

----------


## nadia

Affronteremo approfonditamente queste problematiche la prossima settimana, in video conferenza in diretta...
Partecipa anche tu!
Vedrai che ne resterai contenta!
:-) video conferenza Fatturazione elettronica verso la pubblica amministrazione si parte dal 6 giugno

----------


## Contabile

> Ecco, siamo pronti!
> :-)
> Pronto il software per la fatturazione elettronica, con invio, conservazione digitale.... Tutto in cloud.... 300 euro +iva per gestire 10 anagrafiche e ogni anagrafica fino a 500 fatture/anno Fatturazione elettronica: clicca qui per approfondimenti sul software

  Mi permetto un suggerimento.
Rimodulare le anagrafiche aumentandole e modificando le fatture disponibili per anagrafica con acquisto di supplementi ove si superasse il numero disponibile ad anagrafica. 
Es. 3 anagrafiche da 500, 2 da 10, 1 da 10 1 da 5 e via dicendo. Si può avere il cliente che emette diverse fatture alla PA ma anche il professionsita che ne emette solo una.

----------


## Contabile

> Pronto il software per la fatturazione elettronica, con invio, conservazione digitale.... Tutto in cloud.

  Domanda. Le fatture non utilizzate in anagrafica nell'anno X si andranno a sommare a quelle e/o resteranno operative nell'anno X+1?

----------


## roby

Grazie Contabile per i suggerimenti! Provo a discuterne con i tecnici, che generalmente non recepiscono questi ottimi suggerimenti, loro sono sempre molto, troppo, schematici e non intendono certe situazioni...
In merito alle 500 fatture non ci può essere il riporto all'anno dopo, ogni anno solare si azzera tutto...

----------


## Contabile

> Non ho trovato specificato da nessuna parte in base a cosa regolare l'univocità del Progressivo, che deve essere alfanumerico di 5 lettere.
> Se per esempio la mia PIVA è "12345678901" nell'ipotesi di dover inviare 3 documenti a 3 PA diverse potrei avere i seguenti file xml: IT12345678901_00001, IT12345678901_00002, IT12345678901_00003
> Il mese successivo avrò invece IT12345678901_00004, IT12345678901_00005, IT12345678901_00006 da spedire ad altre 3 PA committenti completamenti diverse.
> Se però il progressivo è tale per ogni PA committente a cui inviare il file avrò 3 nomi uguali a IT12345678901_00001 che diventa IT12345678901_00002 per i documenti del mese successivo se li invio agli stessi 3 enti del mese prima; una soluzione molto scomoda da gestire

  Posso dirti come ho pensato io di "saltare" eventualmente l'empasse che segnali. 
Posto che dovesse esserci la duplicazione numerica del progressivo, mese per mese, io avrei pensato di utilizzare come primo valore della stringa contrassegnata dalla X "IT12345678901_X0001" il codice che si usa per la formazione del mese nel codice fiscale: A= gennaio..... H= Giugno......... P= settembre etc.
Spero di essere stato chairo.

----------


## ConsulTM

Buongiorno a tutti. In questi giorni stiamo provvedendo a informare i clienti sul nuovo obbligo di fatturazione elettronica verso le P.A. 
Purtroppo alcuni dei clienti interessati non sono adeguatamente informatizzati, quindi non sarà semplice farli attrezzare e adeguare alla nuova normativa. E d'altra parte, la possibilità che lo studio funga da intermediario anche in questo servizio sarà da valutare con attenzione per vari motivi (non ultimo il fatto che da parte delle piccolissime imprese, per giunta in crisi, qualsiasi nuovo adempimento obbligatorio da affidare a terzi, e quindi da pagare, viene visto con sguardo estremamente critico!). 
Se possibile, ci piacerebbe sapere come si stanno orientando altri studi proprio dal punto di vista del servizio di intermediazione... Offrirlo e stabilire un prezzo (suscitando nuove ondate di proteste dopo lo spesometro...) o non offrirlo (rischiando che anzichè attrezzarsi autonomamente si rivolgano ad altri)?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io sto informando i miei clienti, e proponendo il software del Commercialista telematico. 
Se il cliente è disposto a comprare il software, e non ha tante fatture da emettere, sto dando la possibilità di compilarle io, gratuitamente. 
Diversamente, li convinco che senza un software non sarà più possibile lavorare con le PA, e che la legge non l'ho fatta io. 
Se il cliente va altrove, non risolve il problema.

----------


## Carlo De Meo

Vi ringrazio dei chiarimenti sul nome del File XML. 
Sulle specifiche tecniche del formato (file pdf da 75 pp.) a pagina 8 si parla di "_progressivo univoco che il soggetto trasmittente attribuisce ad ogni file che inoltra al sistema di intescambio_" quindi sembra chiaro che non è univoco per una singola P.A.; sembra anche che in tal caso l'onere dell'univocità è gestito da chi si occupa materialmente della trasmissione e non dal Cedente/Prestatore che usa il software ed emette le fatture.
Non è che sia proprio chiarissimo. 
Sulla figura del soggetto trasmittente ho un altro dubbio; in termini fiscali vi risulta che il soggetto trasmittente (di solito un commercialista che fa da consulente esterno) e il Rappresentante Fiscale sono la stessa cosa oppure può esserci il primo senza che ci sia il secondo?
Nel file XML infatti i dati di entrambe questa figure sono contenuti in due blocchi ben distinti.
Grazie a tutti in anticipo.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Io sto informando i miei clienti, e proponendo il software del Commercialista telematico. 
> Se il cliente è disposto a comprare il software, e non ha tante fatture da emettere, sto dando la possibilità di compilarle io, gratuitamente. 
> Diversamente, li convinco che senza un software non sarà più possibile lavorare con le PA, e che la legge non l'ho fatta io. 
> Se il cliente va altrove, non risolve il problema.

  le fatture emesse nei confronti delle aziende sanitarie provinciali(ASP) della Regione Sicilia rientrano nella fattura elettronica a partire dal 6 giugno 2014? 
Grazie e Buon lavoro

----------


## nadia

Mi raccomando! Verificate l'offerta IMBATTIBILE (sfido chiunque!!!!!!) del Commercialista Telematico in collaborazione con Data Print: http://www.commercialistatelematico....azione-ele.pdf
Un veloce accenno:
- il commercialista inserisce solo i dati della fattura, poi FA TUTTO IL SOFTWARE: lo spedisce al SDI e provvede automaticamente agli adempimenti di conservazione sostituriva, quindi non occorre fare nulla se non l'inserimento dei dati della fattura!!!!!!!!!
- prezzi: per i consulenti delle aziende: a fronte di soli 300 euro/anno-solare: si possono attivare 10 anagrafiche di clienti dello studio quindi, per intenderci, un costo medio di 30 euro/anno PER CLIENTE (non per fattura!!) e all'interno di ciascuno di questi 10 clienti dello studio si possono prediporre fino a 500 fatture/anno!!!! COSTI MINIMI, ALL'OSSO!!
***
se qualcosa nell'offerta del software FATTURAPA del Commercialista telematico non è chiaro siamo a disposizione! Il nostro prezzo è il più basso in Italia, e in collaborazione cn Data Print la qualità dei servizi offerti è altretanto imbattibile!!!
Pronto a qualsiasi confronto!!!
***
Si consideri inoltre che dal 31/3/2015 partirà lo stesso obbligo anche per le fatture emesse verso gli enti locali.... quindi il numero di fatture emesse di quel tipo aumenterà tanto!

----------


## roby

presentazione video: http://www.commercialistatelematico....fattelettr.mp4

----------


## paolab

provo ad accennare a beneficio di tutti che cosa ho capito di questo nuovo adempimento... così dove sbaglio mi aiutate e servirà magari a qualcuno per capire un pò di più...  *DECORRENZA OBBLIGO:* 
- dal 6/6/2014 per le amministrazioni statali (scuole statali, caserme carabinieri, polizia, vigili fuoco, finanza, INPS, INAIL, ecc. ecc.)
- dal 31/3/2015 per tutti gli enti locali, ad esempio i comuni *IN COSA CONSISTE:*
semplificando molto, in tre cose:
1) predisposizione della fattura in formato elettronico XML (non va bene PDF)
2) invio all'ufficio unico centrale che raccoglie tutte le fatture e si chiama Sistema Di Interscambio, mediante Entratel o PEC o altri sistemi ben individuati
3) obbligo di conservazione sostitutiva (con marca temporale, firma digitale ecc.)
***  *E SE UNO NON LA FA ELETTRONICA?*
risposta facile-facile... nessun problema: semplicemente quella fattura non sarà mai pagata! Quindi meglio fare bene, adeguarsi...
*** *CONSIGLIO:* per queste fatture numerazione separata e registri sezionali (altrimenti scatta la conservazione sostitutiva per tutte le fatture anche quelle non PA)
**  *PERIODO TRANSITORIO*
Le fatture CARTACEE alle amministrazioni statali aventi data fino al 5/6/2014 saranno ancora accettate e pagate, fino al 5/9/2014

----------


## claudio.caprara

aggiungo qualche nota   

> ...  *DECORRENZA OBBLIGO:* 
> - dal 6/6/2014 per le amministrazioni statali (scuole statali, caserme carabinieri, polizia, vigili fuoco, finanza, INPS, INAIL, ecc. ecc.)
> - dal 31/3/2015 per tutti gli enti locali, ad esempio i comuni Per info più precise su ogni ente, consultare indicepa.gov.it *IN COSA CONSISTE:*
> semplificando molto, in tre cose:
> 1) predisposizione della fattura in formato elettronico XML (non va bene PDF diciamo che ci può essere necessità di allegare altri documenti e solo in questi casi il pdf può essere presente come allegato)
> 2) invio all'ufficio unico centrale che raccoglie tutte le fatture e si chiama Sistema Di Interscambio, mediante Entratel (non mi risulta) o PEC o altri sistemi ben individuati (esistono alri 3 canali ma che devono essere preventivamente acccreditati, esistono ance intermediari che fanno la spedizione per conto dell'emittente)
> 3) obbligo di conservazione sostitutiva (con marca temporale (no, basta il riferimeto temporale. la marca temporale è obbligatoria solo sul supporto finale di conservazone), firma digitale ecc.)
> ***  *E SE UNO NON LA FA ELETTRONICA?*
> risposta facile-facile... nessun problema: semplicemente quella fattura non sarà mai pagata! Quindi meglio fare bene, adeguarsi...
> ...

----------


## roby

Grazie Claudio per i tuoi interventi!!

----------


## Ire

Pensiero: Ma se ad esempio dopo aver inviato la fattura nel formato XML decidessimo di "stamparne" l'equivalente cartaceo...dovremmo lo stesso provvedere ad conservazione digitale?

----------


## chiccha

> Pensiero: Ma se ad esempio dopo aver inviato la fattura nel formato XML decidessimo di "stamparne" l'equivalente cartaceo...dovremmo lo stesso provvedere ad conservazione digitale?

  Sì,  la fattura stampata non ha alcun valore.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Semplificazione
E' stato pubblicato ieri un decreto che semplifica la conservazione digitale, elimina l'obbligo di spedire le impronte degli archivi, elimina l'obbligo di comunicare con lettera cartacea il pagamento dei bolli, elimina l'acconto sui bolli (unico pagamento entro 120 dalla fine esercizio), elimina il termine di 15 gg per la conservazione delle fatture. 
Riguardo questo ultimo aspetto (termine entro cui va completata la conservazione) la frase è la seguente 
"Il processo di conservazione  di  cui  ai  commi  precedenti  e' effettuato entro il termine previsto dall'art. 7,  comma  4-ter,  del
decreto-legge 10 giugno 1994, n. 357,  convertito  con  modificazioni dalla legge 4 agosto 1994, n. 489. "
Andando sul pratico, fino a ieri le fatture andavano conservate con cadenza quindicinale (ogni 15 giorni ) e i registri e libri con cadenza annuale prendendo come termine ultimo i "90 giorni dal termine di invio della dichiarazione" cioè il 31/12.
Questa nuova formulazione, a vostro parere,  riporta la scadenza al 30/09 ?
appurato che è sbagliata la norma riportata su WWW.NORMATTIVA.GOV.IT ,il termine rimane al 31/12 per cui una bella semplificazione.

----------


## paolab

Vero, ottime semplificazioni!
Chiedo conferma di aver capito bene, in relazione a fatture "normali", non intendo quelle verso al PA ma quelle verso clienti ordinari.
1) Possiamo fare fatture in PDF ed inviarle via mail ai clienti
2) tutte le fatture dell'anno d'imposta 2014 fatte in PDF, non stampate su carta, in blocco:
a) ai fini di una corretta generazione devono contenere la firma elettronica qualificata o firma digitale o firma basata su certificati Agenzia (quindi è possibile ad esempio a gennaio 2015 firmare elettronicamente un'unica cartella che contiene tutte le fatture emesse nel 2014?) (articolo 3)
b) ai fini della corretta conservazione occorre inserire, entro il 31/12/2015, la marca temporale sull'unica cartella che contiene tutte le fatture emesse nel 2014 (articolo 3)
3) non più obbligo impronta ma comunicazione attraverso unico (articolo 5)

----------


## claudio.caprara

SI su tutto però semplifica troppo il processo di conservazione.
Non basta la cartella, ma occorre creare un volume di conservazione con: i documenti (files) le firme, i metadati di ricerca, e la chiusura finale da realizzare con un file di tipo UNI11386

----------

